# Iseki Hyd/Trans fluid



## OldIseki (Dec 23, 2018)

I have an Iseki TX1300F. The hydro/tan is a single reservoir. The book says 80w gear oil for the hydro/tran, and it would be the older GL-1 oil (low pressure applications). Unable to find this (I can find GL-1 90w for the front pumpkins), research indicates the closest alternative to be a 30w general purpose non-detergent oil such as this from Rural King.It is NOT a motor oil. In speaking with a petroleum dealer, I understand 80 wt gear oil is close in viscosity to 30 wt general purpose oil.
https://www.ruralking.com/oil-harve...OCu8XEfhrJkIhCJDjjm39QZOUvDZEYEMaApDAEALw_wcB

Any thoughts/experience on this? I have been told to use JD 303 hyd/tran oil by some. Others tell me it is not equivalent and is much thinner/lower viscosity.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do not use motor oil, or a 30 wt non-detergent straight oil. The 80 wt GL-1 gear oil is simply straight 80 wt oil. GL-1 is obsolete: API Categories GL-1, GL-2, GL-3 and GL-6 were declared inactive by the SAE Technical Committee 3 in 1995, these categories are not even tested or certified anymore. Thanks to marketing guys you will still see products with those certifications, but they are as legitimate as the scam IRS phone calls telling you are to be arrested for delinquent income tax.

The reason Iseki stipulated GL-1 was the friction modifiers and bonding agents used in current gear oils rated GL-5 are incompatible with bronze bearings used in the transmission.

Straight 30 weight has the same pour point as 85 weight gear oil, but not the film strength needed for tractor transmissions integrated with the differential, and use by hydraulic pumps.

The answer is to use Universal Tractor Fluid. A good version like that offered by Cenex, or WalMart's Super Tech Heavy Duty Tractor Fluid has the pour point needed, the ability to lubricate gears, inhibits rust, is great for hydraulic systems, and contains no harmful additives that corrode bronze. 

Universal Tractor Fluids are multi-viscosity, generally clear, pale brown, or green in the case of Cenex.

You do not even have to worry about meeting some obscure JD, Case/IH, or New Holland standard. Just buy and fill.


----------



## OldIseki (Dec 23, 2018)

RD:
Thank you. This is great information. Also use this UTF in the front pumpkins and take back the GL1 90 wt gear oil?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I use AGCO Gearlube Gear/Axle Oil 775 SAE 85W-140, or the equivalent API GL-5, MT-1 rated gear oil, because of the extreme pressure lubrication requirement of the gears in the front axle. Also use the same oil in the steering knuckles on my Iseki built Challenger. 

I have used UTF in front pumpkin the past, when the weather was below freezing, but it weeps past the seals on the turn knuckles, does not have the film strength of the GL-5 gear oil that is needed for heavy loader use, and there are no bronze bushings in the front drive system.


----------



## OldIseki (Dec 23, 2018)

RC:
Thank you again. Good to know.


----------

